

ButterflyHTML | PSD to HTML, XHTML, CSS, Joomla, Wordpress - ButterflyHTML
http://www.butterflyhtml.com/
ButterflyHTML converts your designs into tableless XHTML complaint web pages. We<p><pre><code>    * Support popular design formats like PSD, AI, PNG
    * Ensure pixel perfect delivery across popular browsers (Firefox 2+, IE 6+, Safari 3+, Chrome 2+, Opera 9+)
    * Implement CSS/XHTML into skins, themes, shopping carts for Wordpress, Joomla and other CMS platforms
    * Cross browser / Platform Compatibility(Safari 3+, Firefox 2+, IE 6+,Chrome 2+, Opera 9+)
    * Deliver design search engine friendly, semantic code
    * Allow you to select customize options
    * Communicate with you at regular intervals on the project status
</code></pre>
We are offering a special price of $79 per page and additional pages at $49 per page.
======
jsteele
Anyone tried them, how is their service?

~~~
Jem
I wouldn't go with anyone who spammed their link across the web.

That aside, the standard of mark-up on their own site is not great (div
bloat/divs instead of list to mark-up navigation; strong in h1 instead of
custom styles through stylesheet; <span>s instead of <p>s; forced line breaks
where css would again be better).

~~~
ButterflyHTML
Hi Jem,

I appreciate your comments and agree with you on most counts. The site is
evolving and there were markup issues due to design changes which were being
rectified. We are fairly new in this business, but are definitely committed to
become a serious player in this market.

We regards to spamming on the web, I do not totally agree. We are just
announcing to the world that we exist on public directories.

Tejas

~~~
Jem
This isn't a "public directory", it's a collection of links of interest to
Hackers. I wouldn't call your service Hacker News material.

~~~
ButterflyHTML
Thanks, I do understand and agree. This link shouldn't have been here. I will
be more careful the next time I post.

